# Cultural misunderstandings



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Taken from the "grammar police" thread -- this seemed like a whole new topic!

Quoted from Sig in the other thread:

_Regionalisms can be terribly misleading. Long ago, when I was an ad agency president and a bit full of myself, I was visiting a client in the Deep South. As I left, his last words to me were, "Now you come back and see us, hear?"

I did not realize that this was simply the local equivalent of "Goodbye"--and little else!

Sig

http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/_

What other fun or embarrassing misunderstandings has anyone encountered because of a difference in local expressions or customs?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My sister-in-law visited some people in the South and the woman kept talking about bacon. My SIL thought she had a weird pork obsession -- turns out she was talking about _baking_, not _bacon. _

I worked around several brits who were filming the the Animal Planet show set at the shelter where I worked. I was aware fanny had a different meaning over there -- slang for the female anatomy as opposed to the buttocks -- but it was funny to see them when we tossed around mentions of the fanny packs which were part of our work attire.

Living in Minnesota hasn't made me sound too much like Margie from _Fargo,_ but I do use the term "spendy" to mean expensive and am used to other people exclaiming Ufdah!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a hard time hearing people in the south say might could, as in _I might could help you with that._ 
After living there for many years I find myself saying it now and again.

In the area I live now they say "you know what I mean" two or three times in a sentence. It took me a while to understand they didn't really care if I understood or not.

I think you'ns is a Pennsylvania term. I haven't heard it anywhere else, so I'm not completely sure.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think you are right about youns.
There are a few strange terms that are local to the area around Pittsburgh.
One that comes to mind is gumbands ........... rubberbands to the rest of us.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gumbands reminds me of one.  My ex-inlaws use to say poke for a paperbag.  It took me forever to figure that one out.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

well mine was not embarrassing.....or particularly funny for that matter. I had a past coworker last year who was from Peru, older woman mid 40's married with a kid [at the time I was 21, engaged, no kid]. I had worked at my job for 2 years so my boss asked me to train the woman on certain aspects of the job.

This woman would become irate when I would tell her how to do something, because in Peru an unmarried younger woman NEVER told and older woman what to do or how to do it. It became a huge issue and eventually my boss decided she would just deal with the woman. Fortunately she decided the job wasn't for her and quit soon after........oy vey...........


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

When I lived in Kansas, my best friend from Arkansas would talk about  the turtlehull on his car. Finally found out what he was talking about when he opened the trunk. Guess it goes back to the old 30's and 40's cars that were much more rounded with the trunk looking like a turtle's shell.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL thats funny!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The English have many colorful names for common things that are different from our own.
I lived in London in the mid-70s for 3 years.  And it took a while to stop embarrasing myself.
When going on a business trip, I was told by a colleague who was driving to put my gear in the boot.  After several minutes that I didn't move, he looked at me and pointed to the front of the car and said "That's the Bonnet" and pointing to the rear of the car "And that's the boot".
So I learned two new words in one day.  But I was certain that it was hood and trunk.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Read a story once in reference to that. an American was ribbing an Englishman about all the funny names the British had for car parts, finally saying "Our names must be right, who invented the car?"  The Englishman's reply, "Ah, yes, but who invented the language?"


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

While not a misunderstanding, this was still pretty funny to the Harms 

A friend of ours had moved in next door and was waiting to buy any household goods until his room-mate from an Eastern European country arrived. That way they could discuss what was needed and such...

So they get back from K-Mart and come over to our house for a "Welcome to America and the neighborhood" cook-out. His roomie looks at us and says "I love this Martha Stewart! She has everything!"  This was right as she was on trial. LOL


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

In Canada they use "bum" for the buttocks of both male and female.  Took me awhile in my t'ai chi class to use that term rather than butt, or rear end or even buttocks because  they had no idea of what I was saying.

And in Texas you are always "a fixin' to" to something or another - a fixin to go to the store, to read a book, etc.,  You can tell if someone is a Texan if they use that phrase


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

They use "a fixin" in TN too


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> And in Texas you are always "a fixin' to" to something or another - a fixin to go to the store, to read a book, etc., You can tell if someone is a Texan if they use that phrase


 My students in MS had me baffled when they said "Ahm fin'tuh..." {I'm fixing to..." }And of course, I had them baffled when I told them I had made a couple of loo passes for them to use. {I am English and the loo is the bathroom.}

patrisha


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh patrisha,
Your loo comment reminds me of yet another embarrassing moment for me the land of speaking "English":
I can recall asking an English host if I might use his bathroom.  And apparently in older English homes the bathroom was indeed a room where one takes a bath.  The loo was usually a closet that had the toilet in it.  So he was very confused that I wanted to take a bath in his home while just a guest for the evening.  But he remembered about us silly Americans and it was ok.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I architect and design software applications and then a developer actually writes the code.  Quite often the developer is from India.  One of the first times I worked with an Indian developer he told me he had some doubts about my design.  I was rather offended and ready to put him in his place when I figured out that he wasn't doubting me or my design, he simply had some questions.  They use 'doubt' the way I use 'question'.  I've become very used to that phrase now.

I've also become used to the custom of them bobbing their head sideways to mean 'yes' when to many of us it looks like they are shaking their head 'no'.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Taken from the "grammar police" thread -- this seemed like a whole new topic!
> 
> Quoted from Sig in the other thread:
> 
> ...


Sig apparently hasn't watched may "Beverly Hillbillies" reruns. 

I can think of two funny / embarrassing missunderstandings.

I had a friend that spent a semester in Australia when he was in high school. He had gone to a football match (soccer game) with his host family and he turned to his young host sister and asked her what team she was rooting for. Everyone looked at him aghast and of course he had no idea what he had done. One of his host parents, realizing that some cultural missunderstanding must have occurred took him aside and explained that in Australia the verb root is like f*ck in American. The poor guy was so embarrassed that he had said such a thing to a little girl - I can imagine he probably turned absolutely crimson (he's a strawberry blond and it wasn't hard to get him to turn red)

The other incident happened back in the mid-1950s, which given the innocence of the time makes it all the more funny. My parents (then only dating) were members of a tall club and they had regular conventions, some of them international. A group of people were sitting and talking at the convention and an English gentleman was getting along quite well with another female member of the Chicago club of which my parents were members. As they he got up to leave for the evening he said to the young woman "I'll knock you up in the morning." She looked at him stunned and unable to answer, while the rest of the table, realizing what he meant and what he "said", were roaring with laughter. They finally explained to the poor couple that while "I'll knock you up" in England meant that he would come by and knock on her door in American it was quite a different thing since to be "knocked-up" was to be pregnant.


----------



## Monica 2600 (Mar 4, 2009)

These are funny!

I am a  flight attendant and years ago was flying with a male flight attendant who is from Columbia and had a very heavy accent.  He was telling me a story about some trouble he had on a flight earlier in the week.  He told me a very long and involved story about two passengers who kept hitting each other with their peanuts.  I said "what did you say"?!  He said again, "they kept hitting each other with their peanuts"!
I guess my eyes got very big because he said "what is wrong"?  I finally started laughing and said, "Miguel, if you are going to use the word peanuts, the "T" sound is very important"!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Monica 2600 said:


> These are funny!
> 
> I am a flight attendant and years ago was flying with a male flight attendant who is from Columbia and had a very heavy accent. He was telling me a story about some trouble he had on a flight earlier in the week. He told me a very long and involved story about two passengers who kept hitting each other with their peanuts. I said "what did you say"?! He said again, "they kept hitting each other with their peanuts"!
> I guess my eyes got very big because he said "what is wrong"? I finally started laughing and said, "Miguel, if you are going to use the word peanuts, the "T" sound is very important"!!


ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Monica, that is a very funny story.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

This a story from when I was in undergrad about my now husband's roommate at the time.

We were sitting around talking about something and someone said "break a leg" meaning good luck. Well DH's roommate moved to the US from Bolivia when he was sixteen and asked us why we wanted to break a leg. He was so confused, but it was a learning experience.  At least that's how I remember it. 


Just thought of another one from undergrad.

My roommate and I got to class one day early; no one else was there. We sat our stuff down and she said she was going to the bubbla. So, I was confused did she want to go to a jacuzzi or a big fountain right before class. We didn't have that much time. She's from Rhode Island and apparently that is a water fountain that you drink out of.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My husband is from New Orleans and while dating he had to move to a new condo because the one he was renting was sold. I was helping him put things away and when I asked him where to hang something he kept telling me to put it in the locker. I couldn't figure out why he wanted his clothes put in the locker which was a separate building. Finally I asked him why he wanted to store his clothes in the storage area and not in the condo. He started laughing and said he meant the closet. 

For some reason everyone I know in New Orleans will start a complaint with "Will you do me a favor" and then ask you to do something. Usually it is something that is bugging them. I got to the point where I hated it whenever anyone started a sentence with "Will you do me a favor".


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

These just get funnier and funnier!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

intinst said:


> Read a story once in reference to that. an American was ribbing an Englishman about all the funny names the British had for car parts, finally saying "Our names must be right, who invented the car?" The Englishman's reply, "Ah, yes, but who invented the language?"


Yeah, but Americans did not invent the car by most definitions:
http://www.loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/auto.html


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I just covered this topic in a paper for my nonverbal behavior class!

Let's see... last semester in Japanese class, other students and I would often shrug if we didn't know the answer... not realizing our Japanese teacher had no idea what a shrug was supposed to convey!

A girl from Burma, whom I interviewed for my paper, said she has a friend from Bangladesh. She gave him a double thumbs up and didn't understand why he gave her a weird look... turns out, in Bangladesh, giving someone a thumbs up is equivalent to giving them the finger... two thumbs, doubly so.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

In some cultures doing the ok - thumb and index finger circle is considered very sexual and dirty.  It's difficult to remember to do a thumbs up - now I'm not sure what to do


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah well, another mishap I have had in several countries is using the common American greeting of "Good Morning, how are you?".  Well on more than one occassion I have had my friend start to tell me all about their recent medical history.  It seems that they take the question literally and (while surprised that you ask) feel obligated to provide details.
It took me a long time to learn that lesson.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Apparently in Greece, waving your hand and showing your palm is like giving someone the finger. My cousin was riding on a bus and waved to a little boy on the sidewalk -- apparently the child burst into tears and all the people on the bus gave my cousin dirty looks. This was a long time ago so who knows, it may have changed, but I never forgot the story. My cousin was so upset.

L


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

When I first moved to the South, an older gentleman was telling me how good "berled" peanuts were. For the life of me I couldn't figure out what he meant. Later, someone told me he was talking about _boiled_ peanuts -which sounded horrible, anyway. They're actually very tasty, imho.

My father speaks with a German accent so I grew up hearing things like "basstub" instead of bathtub. When I was young I went to a baby shower, and everyone was oohing and ahhing over the lovely bassinet, while I couldn't figure out how in the world that frilly thing would wash a baby. I don't think I've ever superimposed (is that the right word to use?) my father's accent on myself like that.

My family was at the dinner table and my father was angry about something, so he banged his fist on the chair armrest and shouted, "I am the KINK of this house!", which instilled nothing but laughter in all of us. We still laugh about it to this day. BTW, my father is sane, nice, and not a tyrant despite that out of character episode, lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cat said:


> When I was young I went to a baby shower, and everyone was oohing and ahhing over the lovely bassinet, while I couldn't figure out how in the world that frilly thing would wash a baby.


I'm glad it's not just me! I was never around babies growing up, and had no idea of the names for the various items needed for their care and maintenance. When I was pregnant and a friend asked whether I had a bassinet yet, I said that I didn't see the need, I'd just wash my child in the sink... Much laughter ensued.


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Being raised in NE Ohio, we called Pepsi, Coke, etc. 'pop'.  I think most other places call it 'soda' (which sounds so formal to me).

I also sit on a couch vs. a sofa and most of the time cut the grass vs. mow the lawn.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lb505 said:


> Being raised in NE Ohio, we called Pepsi, Coke, etc. 'pop'. I think most other places call it 'soda' (which sounds so formal to me).


I actually think "pop" is the more common term, outside of the northeast. In New York, I grew up with soda.

My parents had a summer house in NH that they bought when I was 11. When we first starting coming to NH (this would have been the 60s) it was pretty common for people from Massachusetts to say "tonic." But I really don't hear that much anymore.

L


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

My Grandmother had a davenport on the back porch.

It's a


Spoiler



sofa.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MaineWriter said:


> I actually think "pop" is the more common term, outside of the northeast. In New York, I grew up with soda.
> 
> My parents had a summer house in NH that they bought when I was 11. When we first starting coming to NH (this would have been the 60s) it was pretty common for people from Massachusetts to say "tonic." But I really don't hear that much anymore.
> 
> L


In much of the south, people will ask if you want a coke, which means any of the cola beverages, if not all carbonated soft drinks. Which leads to this type of coverstation: Want a Coke? Yeah, I'll have a Pepsi.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

lb505 said:


> Being raised in NE Ohio, we called Pepsi, Coke, etc. 'pop'. I think most other places call it 'soda' (which sounds so formal to me).


We lived in North Dakota for a while, and the first time we went out to eat the waitress asked my son what kind of Pop he wanted; he was horrified at first, because the only thing zooming through his 12 year old brain was "What kind of POP? She wants to HIT me?" (ask him the same thing now and he standard answer is--with a sigh--"Pop is a _sound_ not a beverage." So of course I offer him a pop every time he's here.)

He was even more horrified on a trip to Minnesota and was offered mayo for his french fries.

Thinking about it, he was grossed out for much of the 4 years we were there...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> In much of the south, people will ask if you want a coke, which means any of the cola beverages, if not all carbonated soft drinks. Which leads to this type of coverstation: Want a Coke? Yeah, I'll have a Pepsi.


LOL! I can just see the marketing divisions of Coke and Pepsi trying to work this....


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

The first time I got a burger and fries in Utah they asked me if I wanted "fry sauce" with that   I had no idea what "fry sauce" was so I said sure - I'll try some.  It turns out that it is a mixture of mayo and ketchup and it's not too bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We took the grandboy to Philly and went to a restaurant in Little Italy.  Aaron ordered spaghetti.  The waiter asked him if he wanted "gravy" with his spaghetti (sauce).  Fortunately, I speak that much Philly and translated for Aaron.  

When I had my first full time job, I worked with military attaches from various Asian countries.  One day, my boss took the new Japanese attache out to lunch, wanted to take him somewhere American, and offered to get him a "hot dog."  The attache very coldly said "We do NOT eat dog in Japan."  The Lieutenant Colonel had to hurriedly explain what a hot dog was and then took him to a steak restaurant.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

PJ said:


> The first time I got a burger and fries in Utah they asked me if I wanted "fry sauce" with that  I had no idea what "fry sauce" was so I said sure - I'll try some. It turns out that it is a mixture of mayo and ketchup and it's not too bad.


My son wanted to invent "ketchonnaise" and then I went to Germany and discovered they already had, although it is called RedWhite.

I brought a tube home and my son doles it out in treasured measures. LOL.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MaineWriter said:


> My son wanted to invent "ketchonnaise" and then I went to Germany and discovered they already had, although it is called RedWhite.
> 
> I brought a tube home and my son doles it out in treasured measures. LOL.


I've seen that stuff at the German deli in this area. Maybe there's one near you? Then your son could use it with abandon...


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

intinst said:


> In much of the south, people will ask if you want a coke, which means any of the cola beverages, if not all carbonated soft drinks. Which leads to this type of coverstation: Want a Coke? Yeah, I'll have a Pepsi.


Ah, yes, I can remember many a squabble between my friend from Alabama (coke), my friend from Chicago (pop) and me from L.A. (soda).

Also between me and my boyfriend, who's from St. Louis: highway (him) or freeway (me), bubble tea (him) or boba (me), thongs (him) or flip-flops (me). He also pronounces "quarter" "kwotter"


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a friend who thinks I pronounce home funny.  The way he describes it I say holm.  He chuckles everytime I say it now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> He was even more horrified on a trip to Minnesota and was offered mayo for his french fries.


I was horrified by the thought of mayo on fries too - but it's very big in Holland & Belgium, and we were stationed in Holland for almost 10 years altogether - and once I tried it (it isn't exactly mayo over there, it's frites saus, a little creamier than mayo) I LOVED it. In those 10 years I ate a lot of frites saus. They make the best fries over there anyway, but talk about putting some extra fat on what's already a fat pill - no wonder I gained so much weight over there! Now, my husband always puts mayo on his fries. I try not to do it too much, but man, when I do, it sure is good....


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I was horrified by the thought of mayo on fries too - but it's very big in Holland & Belgium, and we were stationed in Holland for almost 10 years altogether - and once I tried it (it isn't exactly mayo over there, it's frites saus, a little creamier than mayo) I LOVED it.


Same here! I studied abroad in the Netherlands over the summer, and I thought mayo and fries were the weirdest thing ever, until I tried it. So bad... but sooooo good!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My aunt is from England and when I stayed with them we always put vinegar on fries.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> My aunt is from England and when I stayed with them we always put vinegar on fries.


*There are three ways that I'll eat my fries...with mayo, malt vinegar or plain *


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

unless there is a chocolate shake or wendys frosty handy to dip in, i only use salt and pepper on mine....yum the ultimate combo...salt fat and chocolate...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Britt said:


> thongs (him) or flip-flops (me).


But is there anyone...ANYONE!...besides me, my sister, and her friend Debbie who calls them "beeps"?

LOL


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My funny story is about a lady I worked with at one time and she was talking with several of us about changing the sh*ts on her bed.  I looked at her very startled and asked her what?!  She said that she had changed the sh*ts on her bed, I then realized that she was saying that she had changed the sheets on her bed, well we all had a good laugh but she didn't seem to get it so I told her that you change the sheets on the bed and that sh*t was what you did in the bathroom, she then looked at us very indignantly and said very seriously in her very heavy hispanic accent that she never sheets in the bed. LOL  I still laugh every time I think of this story.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> My funny story is about a lady I worked with at one time and she was talking with several of us about changing the sh*ts on her bed. I looked at her very startled and asked her what?! She said that she had changed the sh*ts on her bed, I then realized that she was saying that she had changed the sheets on her bed, well we all had a good laugh but she didn't seem to get it so I told her that you change the sheets on the bed and that sh*t was what you did in the bathroom, she then looked at us very indignantly and said very seriously in her very heavy hispanic accent that she never sheets in the bed. LOL I still laugh every time I think of this story.


LOL!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

MaineWriter said:


> But is there anyone...ANYONE!...besides me, my sister, and her friend Debbie who calls them "beeps"?
> 
> LOL


 Never heard that one before lol


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> And in Texas you are always "a fixin' to" to something or another - a fixin to go to the store, to read a book, etc., You can tell if someone is a Texan if they use that phrase


I'm a 66 year old native Texan and I've _never_ used that expression.

Mike


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I'm a 66 year old native Texan and I've _never_ used that expression.


My grandma's a native St. Louisan and she says it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> In Canada they use "bum" for the buttocks of both male and female. Took me awhile in my t'ai chi class to use that term rather than butt, or rear end or even buttocks because they had no idea of what I was saying.
> 
> And in Texas you are always "a fixin' to" to something or another - a fixin to go to the store, to read a book, etc., You can tell if someone is a Texan if they use that phrase


I'm from Georgia & I've been "fixin' to" do stuff all my life (not with the "a" in front of it though). I never gave any thought to it being a "southern thang" until I was in my 40's & a friend laughed when I said it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *There are three ways that I'll eat my fries...with mayo, malt vinegar or plain *


I love malt vinegar on fries too - I'll always use it if it's available (and it's a little better for my waistline than the mayo!)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm a 66 year old native Texan and I've _never_ used that expression.
> 
> Mike


Mike you may not be aware of it but if you are a native Texan - wellllllll (and I've got you by a year  )


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> But is there anyone...ANYONE!...besides me, my sister, and her friend Debbie who calls them "beeps"?
> 
> LOL


*Nope, they're flip flops 



Meemo said:



I'm from Georgia & I've been "fixin' to" do stuff all my life (not with the "a" in front of it though). I never gave any thought to it being a "southern thang" until I was in my 40's & a friend laughed when I said it.

Click to expand...

My g/f lives just outside of Atlanta and she says fixin' all the time plus she "mashes" her buttons 



Meemo said:



I love malt vinegar on fries too - I'll always use it if it's available (and it's a little better for my waistline than the mayo!)

Click to expand...

I turned a whole group of friends onto the malt vinegar and I will always ask at a restaurant *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Beeps, I tell you, beeps!

We should start a KindleBoards beeps revolution! LOL

L


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

crca56 said:


> unless there is a chocolate shake or wendys frosty handy to dip in, i only use salt and pepper on mine....yum the ultimate combo...salt fat and chocolate...


Oh man, I hadn't thought about this in years...I always used to dip fries in my shake or Frosty.

Dangit, now I want to go to McD's for a shake & fries, but it's dark and I'm night blind... =sigh=

(I'm also very suggestible.)
(But that doesn't work on things that are supposed to be good for me.)


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

if you have a chilis handy, their chocolate shakes are great, especially as a dip for fries,


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Oh man, I hadn't thought about this in years...I always used to dip fries in my shake or Frosty.
> 
> Dangit, now I want to go to McD's for a shake & fries, but it's dark and I'm night blind... =sigh=
> 
> ...


I wonder if this "suggestible" stuff works through brain waves.... Today I was out with my daughter and she had a lunch special that consisted of chicken tenders, fries, and chocolate pudding, all on one tray. (The nutrition police can just go away please, there are days when you have to feed' em what's available.) And she dipped both the chicken tenders and the fries into the chocolate pudding for each bite. I blame this thread.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not that I am complaining.......
I notice that many of our threads have been hijacked by eating discussions.
As I said, I am fine with that.  Just making the observation.
Just sayin....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

What about the old bay seasoning for the fries? I'm not big on it, I like the classic ketchup for my fries, or mayo sometimes, with a little salt and lots of pepper! Mmmm, I may have to run over to the Bowling Alley tonight, they have the best fries!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> What about the old bay seasoning for the fries? I'm not big on it, I like the classic ketchup for my fries, or mayo sometimes, with a little salt and lots of pepper! Mmmm, I may have to run over to the Bowling Alley tonight, they have the best fries!


Bowling alley food is always good - wonder why that is


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Not that I am complaining.......
> I notice that many of our threads have been hijacked by eating discussions.
> As I said, I am fine with that. Just making the observation.
> Just sayin....


Welllllll - we are obsessive about our kindles and reading, and what is better with reading on a kindle one-handed than food in the other


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Not that I am complaining.......
> I notice that many of our threads have been hijacked by eating discussions.
> As I said, I am fine with that. Just making the observation.
> Just sayin....


The fact that we can now eat with one hand and read easily with the other since we have Kindles is to blame, Geoff! So it IS Kindle related, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Bowling alley food is always good - wonder why that is


Because of the beer that goes with it?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Once I went to a waterslide with a girlfriend of mine. We got there early and were really pleased that we beat the rush. We went into our respective locker rooms to change, and met in the foyer in our swimsuits. 

We started going upstairs towards the slides, and this large Teutonic woman stopped us and loudly said, "WEAR CLOTHES NOW!"

"Pardon?" 

"WEAR CLOTHES NOW!"

We finally figured out she was saying "we're closed now". And, she was right. The waterslide was closed. I still laugh about how she appeared to be demanding that we put our clothes back on.


----------

